# Romantic movies for Valentines day...a list...



## billc (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are a few movies for Valentines day, or any romantic evening...

Braveheart

Ladyhawke

Terminator

Spiderman (Toby Macguire)

Star Wars (No.  Luke and Leia are not brother and sister...that is propaganda spread by the Empire)

The Perfect Getaway


----------

